# Erfahrungen mit HJG Drescher Futter



## eike (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo kennt sich jemand mit dem Futter aus und hat es schon aus probiert.Wollte mir das Sweet Bream zulegen und den Brassenlockstoff dazu könnt Ihr helfen


----------



## Stipper007 (26. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HJG Drescher Futter*

Der Brassenlockstoff erinnert mich an Gerüche von Top Secret, was ja nicht schlecht sein muss oder gut ist. Das Futter habe ich noch nicht geangelt, aber damals auf der Messe in Bremen an den Einzelfuttermehlen gerochen. Die waren zumindest für meine Nase unheimlich lecker bzw. aromatisch. Müsste eigentlich das Futter mal angeln jetzt wo ich mich dran erinnere. Mein Händler hat das aber nicht und dann bin ich drüber weg gekommen. Werde mir in Bremen mal ein paar Tüten einpacken.

Peter


----------



## Carphunter2401 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HJG Drescher Futter*

hallo ich fische das hjg drescher sweet bream,feedermix .

bin mega zufrieden mit dem futter,es sind alles frische mehle das was man auch richt wen man die tüte öffnet.


habe mir jetzt die dips bestellt,und eingige anderen sachen.


mann kann das futter nur bei ihm im shop bestellen,ich fische kein mossela u.s.w mehr.

in den fertigen futtern richt man den konservierer nur,bei dem drescher dagegen richt man verschiedene kuchen,waffelmehle.


http://www.hjgdrescher.de/index.php...:julianakanal&option=com_eventlist&Itemid=101


----------



## ulli1958m (29. November 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit HJG Drescher Futter*

Habe auch verschiedene Feedermixsorten von H.-J. Drescher das erstemal in 2013 gefischt und bin damit gut zufrieden #6
Mit den Zusatzstoffen von H.J.G. habe ich *noch* keine Erfahrung #d ....werde aber 2014 einige ausprobieren |rolleyes

#h


----------

